# tournament of the americas



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

starts tommorrow.
on paper, US, argentina, and brazil are likely candidates for olympic spots, with puerto rico and canada close by. puerto rico also has homecourt advantage. should be an interesting tournament, the 2nd round elimination games for olympic qualification especially. i think the US team will definitely have to work through difficult moments to qualify
those of you who watch all the games need to fill us in! (i'm only paying the 9.95 once, to see arg vs usa)


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04 (Aug 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>maradro</b>!
> starts tommorrow.
> on paper, US, argentina, and brazil are likely candidates for olympic spots, with puerto rico and canada close by. puerto rico also has homecourt advantage. should be an interesting tournament, the 2nd round elimination games for olympic qualification especially. i think the US team will definitely have to work through difficult moments to qualify
> those of you who watch all the games need to fill us in! (i'm only paying the 9.95 once, to see arg vs usa)


Does anyone who has Direct TV know what channel it will be available for purchase on? I believe I will order two.
Brazil vs. Venezuela
Argentina vs. Canada


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

Are all of the games on Pay-Per View or just the USA games??? Somebody fill me in.

I'm really pissed because the TV rights holders wanted an insane fee for broadcast rights that Canadian networks couldn't afford. Even TNT and ESPN thought the cost was a joke and said no way.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

http://www.insidevc.com/vcs/nba/art...2168020,00.html

i think in the US, you can only see US team games through ppv (different cable companies and direct tv etc all got it)
'
outside the US it is different, hopefully our friends in brazil and argentina will fill us in on those games we cant see


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Mexico just beat Argentina, 91x89. Najera scored 20 points, Ginobli 13pts, 6reb, 7ast. And I read that Duncan doesnt want to play against the Virgin Islands, his home land.

www.fibaamerica.com


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04 (Aug 14, 2003)

Only the finals and the third-place game of The Tournament of the Americas are on Direct TV. I hope the United States, Brazil, Argentina, and Venezuela make it, as those are the four teams that I would like to see play.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

WOW! how does Mexico beat argentina? Game info?


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Republic dominaca beat Venezuela
Puerto Rico beat Uruguay
USA beat Brazil 110x76 (49x47 1st half)

Nene scored 17 points and grabbed 10 boards
Anderson Varejao 16pts, 2blks and a monster facial dunk on Jermaine O'neal
Duncan and Brand 17pts and 6reb


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

well, argentina beat uruguay comfortably 91-60, brazil pulled away from virgin islands 100-74, and canada came back in the 2nd half to beat puerto rico 89-79

US plays the dominican republic later.

it looks like uruguay and either vi or venezuela will be the first to be eliminated


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

Puerto Rico is really behind the 8-ball. Right now it's looking like Argentina, Brazil and Canada will get the semi-final berths.


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

Canada beat Brazil last night and the semi's are nearly set. It will most likely be Argentina vs Canada and USA vs Puerto Rico/Brazil. Puerto Rico and Brazil will play tonight in a game that will likely decide who gets to face the Americans in the semis.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Its over, Brazil lost (again) to Puerto rico 72x70 and there's nothing left to do. Brazil is out.


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

What's the deal with Argentina??? They've lost to Mexico and Venezuela yet they still took the Americans to the edge. This seems like a team that plays to the level of their competition.

Brazil shouldn't worry. They have by far the best young talent (Nene, Splitter, Varejao, Barbosa) and it's only a matter of time before they make some major noise. As soon as these players hit their prime Brazil will be a powerhouse.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Brazil´s lost again*

I think Brazil didn´t know how to close a game in this pré-olympics, for 3 straight time we have lost games we could have won easily.

Against Argentina and Porto Rico we choked in the 4th quartes, in both games our first basket came after the 5 minute.

Against Canada, some dumb turnovers in the end of the second and forth quartes cost us the victore.

I think that our team prime will came in the next Olympics when Nene, Anderson, Splitter, Barbosa (Will all be in the NBA I hope, with others players like Giovannoni and Araújo).

We have other good young players in Brazil like Arnaldinho, Marquinhos and Jefferson Willian, Jefferson Sobral (who is training with Seattle) and some of the young playrs of our NT just need to play more often against top level competition for example Renato and Alex who just won the Brazil Championship but both struggle (specially Renato who was MVP of his team) to play at the high level.

I think that if we took this looses in the right way, like Argentina did in the last pre-Olympics we will be a force like Argentina is right Now.

We have great prospect at the Front court: Nene, Varejão, Splitter, Araujo, Adriano Machado and Paulão.
We have good prospect at the wings in Renato, Alex, Giovannoni, Marquinhos and both Jeffersons
We have good prospects at PG in Leandrinho, Arnaldinho

We have a good future, if our Federation didn´t mess all things again.

1ºWe need our young player to play at high level EVERY year 
2º We need our team to have a better structure in Defense and 
Offense
3º We need to make our players stonger like they did in NBA and Europe (Renato would really play better if he get some muscle)
4º We need an center or campus every year to improve ou best player. (Igual ao do volei por exemplo)
5º WE need a Federation who cares more about basket and less in politics.

Pizzoni
I really sad today.


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

There's still a slight chance Brazil could sneak in. If Brazil defeats Mexico, Dominican Republic defeats Argentina and Venezuela defeats Canada then it would come down to a three way tie break for the fourth and final semi-final berth. It's unlikely but hey... ya gotta dream!


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

Argentina is facing elimination tonight against the Dominicans. A loss would put Venezuela into the semi's.


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

The final four is set: Argentina vs Canada and USA vs Puerto Rico


----------

